# Damart Thermal Underwear - still available?



## nolo77 (22 Nov 2007)

I'm looking for thermal underwear for my aunt. I know Damart are no longer in Ireland. Does anyone know if they still operate in the U.K.? I can't get onto their website.  Can anyone recommend an alternative company that supplies a similiar product?


----------



## TreeTiger (22 Nov 2007)

I've had no problem with stuff I've got from Dunnes Stores and Marks & Spencer.  You could have a look in a ski/outdoor sport shop and see what they've got.


----------



## z109 (22 Nov 2007)

Lidl also regularly have thermals in on their specials days.


----------



## gipimann (22 Nov 2007)

Lidl offered ski underwear in the past 2 weeks or so, there might still be some left at your local store.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

gipimann said:


> Lidl offered ski underwear in the past 2 weeks or so, there might still be some left at your local store.


Save money and piste in your knickers. What's not to like about that!


----------



## nolo77 (22 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all your advice.  Nice one, Clubman!   In particular, I'm looking for knee-warmers. Aunt is quite elderly and her knees get cold. She used to get these thermal knee-warmers and the ones she has have seen better days. I tried googling and came up with mainly knee supports (for athletes & cyclists etc.)  which are not the same thing.  On the bright side, I did find a knitting pattern for what we need so maybe it's time to dig out the needles & wool!!


----------



## z109 (22 Nov 2007)

They had them in Lidl too last winter. Haven't seen them so far this year.

Is  any use?

They have an online shop, but they don't list any shipping details outside the US.

Or I did find [broken link removed], that might be easier to use.


----------



## gipimann (23 Nov 2007)

nolo77, as well as the ski underwear (beloved by Clubman, it seems!), I also saw knee & elbow warmers in the Lidl collection.   Checked their website & the offers aren't listed, but you might be lucky in your local store!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

Any use - _Aldi _this Thursday:


----------



## nolo77 (26 Nov 2007)

Thanks Clubman. Will take myself down to my local Aldi on Thursday and check it out.   Anyway, the Damart website was back in action when I checked tonight, and they still do the thermal knee supports which my aunt wanted. I'll be in Edinburgh next week for two days and there's a branch there.  So, thanks to everyone for all your suggestions.  Norma.


----------

